# Replaced Impeller Bearing on HS828 But Have Question



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Recently acquired a hs828 that has been through the snow wars for sure and took it out for a small 4 inch snowfall to test. Everything worked as it should, but it wasn't throwing the snow very far.

The impeller was wobbly. I replaced auger belt and it does not seem to slip or too loose. It still did not throw snow very far so I realized I should have replaced the bearing which I have never done before.

Sure enough, the bearing was toast. Seated the new bearing after thoroughly cleaning everything . Put it back together and noticed that the auger pully has a little play back and forth. Is this normal??? Everything is tight.

I have not put the impeller back on because I wanted to check with you guys first. Before I quit for the day I should have just put the impeller back on tight and see if that took the play out of the auger pulley.

My gut is telling something is not right.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

The impeller bearing is not pressed on the pulley/shaft, there is a slight play between the pulley shaft and the bearing, once you put the impeller on the wobble will be significant to a point where it'd seem like something is not right. The back and forth play will be there as well as the pulley is not held in play by anything. Once the belt is on the pulley the belt guides installed around the pulley are the only two things that keep the pulley in place. 

The wobble in the impeller is kept in check once everything is put back together i.e. the impeller, auger transmission and augers onto the auger housing. To further eliminate the wobble and support the whole auger transmission, augers etc Honda had a TSB for installing the auger transmission support bar, later models had that bar standard. Unfortunately the bar is not a simple or cheap install. To install it you need to change the back part of the auger transmission housing along with auger transmission seals etc. The back part alone is $65 and with all the miscellaneous parts it adds up to be around $100+.

BTW 4" of snow wouldnt really show how far the machine can throw snow, the impeller tunnel needs a hefty amount of snow coming in to throw it 50+ feet.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

JnC said:


> The impeller bearing is not pressed on the pulley/shaft, there is a slight play between the pulley shaft and the bearing, once you put the impeller on the wobble will be significant to a point where it'd seem like something is not right. The back and forth play will be there as well as the pulley is not held in play by anything. Once the belt is on the pulley the belt guides installed around the pulley are the only two things that keep the pulley in place.
> 
> The wobble in the impeller is kept in check once everything is put back together i.e. the impeller, auger transmission and augers onto the auger housing. To further eliminate the wobble and support the whole auger transmission, augers etc Honda had a TSB for installing the auger transmission support bar, later models had that bar standard. Unfortunately the bar is not a simple or cheap install. To install it you need to change the back part of the auger transmission housing along with auger transmission seals etc. The back part alone is $65 and with all the miscellaneous parts it adds up to be around $100+.
> 
> BTW 4" of snow wouldnt really show how far the machine can throw snow, the impeller tunnel needs a hefty amount of snow coming in to throw it 50+ feet.


Thank you very much. I was just testing it and when I stopped it the impeller had too much play compared to the 1132 as a reference. Yes, the bearing was almost falling apart. I had not yet put the impeller back on and did not want to put it all together and find out i would have to take it all apart again and that is why I posed the question.

My 828 does not have the support bar you speak of like the 1132. Oh well , I'll put the impeller back on and the augers back together. those side bearings were great. I hope everything is tight when i put it together. I don't want to damage the auger gearbox due to too much wobble if any.

thanks for your input.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

I think JnC covered it really well. 

Just want to say I've been using an HS828 for the last 24 years without an auger housing bracket with no problems. I will occasionally look as someone else holds the auger clutch handle down and the auger trans bobs around a bit. 

If my auger trans had the flange with threaded holes I sure would have bought a bracket, but I've never had reason to replace it.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

put everything together and it is much tighter.

my concern now is the holes in the auger are elongated ( both holes in each auger side ) and you can not get the pins tight. after using auger the pins are loose again. this is causing too much vibration and the auger gearbox shakes. Is there something I can do to remedy this?

It does throw the snow further but not like the hs624 does. I'm stil disappointed . I put on a new auger belt and moved the pully adjustment about halfway thinking maybe the belt is too loose.

when the auger handle is employed how much should the belt push in , in the middle ? is an inch too much?? I don't want to tighten it too much and burn up a 25 dollar belt prematurely.

I guess I should not complain. A neighbor gave me this machine . It has A LOT of hours on it.


----------



## Bjowett (Dec 6, 2016)

Be cautious with your 828 minus support bar. When my 828 found a stray piece of cord wood, the shears pins did not break, but rather the auger pulled the wood in and under which forced the auger transmission upward.... with predictable gear crunching axle snapping results. Thanks to an excellent dealer along with Honda's TSB and willingness to keep a good customer happy, they replaced everything with the upgraded parts on their dime. This was roughly 15+ years back.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Bjowett said:


> Be cautious with your 828 minus support bar. When my 828 found a stray piece of cord wood, the shears pins did not break, but rather the auger pulled the wood in and under which forced the auger transmission upward.... with predictable gear crunching axle snapping results. Thanks to an excellent dealer along with Honda's TSB and willingness to keep a good customer happy, they replaced everything with the upgraded parts on their dime. This was roughly 15+ years back.



We need more dealer stories like these, I am sure many dealers wouldnt even change a shear pin on their dime these days :signlol:


----------

